# temeril p side effects!!!



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

As many of you know Missy was on this medicine and she was becoming worse!Look at these side effects!Before you put your chihuahua on it on,check this out
side effects
excessive thirst
excessive food intake
excessive urination
DRY COAT
weight gain
panting
vomiting
diarrhea
depression
lethargy
MUSCLE WASTING
VICIOUSNESS
maybe more tierd than usual
ELEVATED LIVER ENZYMES
Can you believe all these side effects!!!Missy and Maisey will NEVER take this again!!!:foxes15:


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Those are the side effects of prednisone, the steroid, that is the 'p' in Temeril P. Steroids almost all have those side effects, in humans too. Temeril P is a great medicine for short term help of severe itchy skin and allergies but like any meds it can have side effects. I've used it several times for my dogs when they start having an allergic reaction to fleas that nothing else will touch and they just need the steroids to stop the itch. It's not a long tern solution but it sure does stop that reaction! Make sure you talk to your vet about any meds and side effects before starting you or your dog on a new med.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i had Tootsie on Termeral P for a short time. She was scratching like crazy due to allergies and i wanted to give her some relief. i was giving her the Venison Ziwi peak but have since discovered that she gets less itchy with the Lamb, so hasnt needed the Temral P anymore . i did notice that she got very hungry while on it, but i just gave her some green beans to satisfy her. and she got thirsty and has excessive urination because of drinking alot of water but we could deal with that. She never got Vicious at all. she's so good natured.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Our cat was on Prednisone for 8 years non stop for IBS,never had any side effects apart from the hunger one.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Prednisone can work wonders when given short-term. I've been on prednisone myself for a 3 month period and it helped me a lot. Those are typical side-effects of steroids... they are a drug that shouldn't be prescribed lightly but if a dog is having severe allergies it can help get them back to normal so other milder therapies can be used.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Same here with Frankie. He was prescribed this for a possible allergy the vet thought he might have. He was ravenous, so hungry all the time. Benny is a grazer when it comes to eating. It will take him over an hour to eat his food, so we leave it there till he finishes it. Frankie would steal it everytime Benny left it! :foxes15:


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Missy and Maisey were on it for a very long time ,a year or more.Maybe using it short term would be ok.Since I've had such a time with Missy with it though,I will never put them back on it.Molly was on "prednisone" and the only symptoms were over eating, excessive urination,and muscle loss in her face and head.


----------

